# removing a device from listing itself in AutoPlay settings



## Danicrzy (Jun 3, 2007)

I need to know how to remove a device from listing itself in the AutoPlay settings.

Someone plugged in their digital camera to my computer one time without my consent, and now it lists this camera in the AutoPlay settings. I want to remove it, because I like to keep a clean slate on my computer like that.

I will explain it further...
I have Windows Vista Home Basic.
I go to Start > Control Panel > AutoPlay.
Under the "Media" section it lists a bunch of different media devices such as Audio CD, Enhanced audio CD, etc., and next to it are drop-down boxes where I can chose how I would like to open the media device.
Below the "Media" section is the "Device" section. I only have one device under there, and it is listed as "A850". The icon next to it is a digital camera. I know that this is the camera that someone plugged into my computer without my consent. I want this removed from the AutoPlay settings here. I need to know how to remove it. I'm just a perfectionist like that.

If you know how, please tell me. Thanks.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I think this will get rid of it.
Goto start|right click computer|properties|device manager.
In view hit show hidden devices.
Look for the camera and uninstall it.

Vista keeps these things (usually USB devices) in case the device is plugged back in, but if your sure it wont it is safe to remove it.
Depending on what your computer has been through you may find some other things in there too.


----------



## Danicrzy (Jun 3, 2007)

I figured it out.
I went to the Registry Editor, and did a search for the device. I highlighted "Computer", and went to Edit > Find... I found it, and deleted it.
Thanks for your response, though!


----------

